# Creative Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro questions



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello lads and gals,

Just wondering if I should bother buying a used creative external sound card for the PS4 for gaming and movie watching in the living room.

I currently have a 5.1 speaker system sitting in there without getting its full use!

The questions I have about this is will it actually work for the PS4 or not?
Would it also work with the TV for Netflix and normal digital TV?

I don't care for wonderful audio as I don't usually sit about in the living room but when ever I do decide to be their, I'd like to be able to watch a movie in surround sound and also play the random PS4 game in surround sound also 

So! Is this possible?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 12, 2016)

The PS4 if anything like the PS3 has all the 5.1 decoding built in. Not sure why you're after another solution. Even the PS3 can do DTS HD and Dolby Master Audio. You just needed it hooked up to an amp that can handle it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 12, 2016)

I have the Genius 6000 5.1 system which is analog and not digital so I do need a sound card or something similar to get the job done 

I'm positive I need a digital connection running from the PS4 to an external sound card and then to the speaker system?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 12, 2016)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I have the Genius 6000 5.1 system which is analog and not digital so I do need a sound card or something similar to get the job done
> 
> I'm positive I need a digital connection running from the PS4 to an external sound card and then to the speaker system?



Ah well that is a different kettle of fish. Yes you need a proper digital connection to make use of any 5.1 or above,. I think you're coming it at it from the wrong angle. Adding in another audio device is going to end up being "simulated" over your analog connection regardless IMO.

Edit: I would be looking for a better amp rather than another "half assed" solution


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 13, 2016)

Really? I should be considering an AMP? I would rather not have to spend a couple hundred on an amp though :/

Would the 5.1 really be simulated?


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 13, 2016)

I've had my eye on that USB card as well, but only if the price for 2nd hand is right. Its newer brother Omni Surround has some advantages over it and costs sometimes cheaper than X-fi 5.1 .


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 13, 2016)

Is that so? how much better would the Omni be? What sort of special features has it got over the x-fi?


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, the Omni one ( 1st picture ) is more gaming oriented : it has "scout mode" for footsteps, crystal voice . - Headphone AMP ( up to 600 oms) and an integrated microphone, which if you toss the card on the table can be nice for skyping during gaming.

The X- Fi 5.1 ( the 2nd picture ) is a bit older. Still the same audio technology, but without any other extras. I'd say this one is more media playback oriented. ( movies , videos etc. )

That's why I said depending on what you can get 2nd hand. In my country, people ask too much for a 2-nd hand X-fi 5.1 in my opinion. I've seen offers for the Omni on the same price level and I'd prefer the Omni for the headphone amp and the mic.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 14, 2016)

hmm yes I see! The Omni really does seem like the better option at this rate!
I do intend to use my headphones from time to time while playing the PS4 so a headphone jack is certainly required 

I guess I really should start looking into getting the Omni so ^^
Now... lets see if I can find any used ones ^^

Edit: Could this be another solution?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Whol...udio-Gear-Sound-Decoder-SPDIF/2041241608.html


----------



## monim1 (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope that, you can this multimedia Speakers that's configures are:---Output power 55 watts Power,volume and bass controls Bass reflex cabinet with 6.5" active woofer 2.5" magnetically shielded satellite speaker, 4ohm drivers Illuminated wired remote control with convenient headphone input jack.
You can get more help from the web blunet.net.


----------

